# Low Cost Medium Format Film Cameras?



## gryffinwings (Dec 18, 2012)

I'd like to add at least one medium format camera to my collection of cameras, but I don't want to spend too much, but want something that is usable, any recommendations? I'm a complete noob in medium format, all I know is 35mm. Also what about 120, 220, and 645? What is recommended? I've read some things on rockwell's site on formats, kind of confusing. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 18, 2012)

What is your value of not "too much" ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 18, 2012)

120 is your modern medium format film
220 is double the length

645 = 6cm x 4.5cm

120/220 film is 6cm wide
Medium format changes the length of the frame ... 4.5, 6, 7, 8, 9 ... etc.

6x6 is the classic square format ... you get 12 frames on a 120 roll.

Better reading than KR
U-Medium


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2012)

120 is a film size and length. 220 is the same "size", but has no backing paper in the middle, so more film *length* can be spooled on the same size as a regular 120 spool. 120 usually gives 12 roughly 6x6 cm (well, smaller, actually) sized SQUARE negatives. 645 is these days most often shot on 120 rollfilm, and is an aspect ratio of roughly 6 cm x 4.5 cm in capture size. 645 aspect ratio allows for more frames to be shot on the standard-length, standard-size 120 rollfilm that, today, is the best choice for medium format at low cost.

I'd say a used 120 rollfilm 6x6 twin-lens reflex, like a Yashica Mat would be a decent choice. Fairly low cost. Simple. The Chinese-made Seagull TLR cameras are relatively plentiful. However, if you want to change lenses, a TLR from Yashica is no good. Mamiya made a C220 and C330, each of which allowed lens interchange.

A low-cost Bronica or Mamiya MF rollfilm SLR camera is a possibility too.


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Derrel for that information, I was seeing the Bronica Zenza on ebay for pretty good price as well as some others, I think that might be the one for me, thanks.


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 18, 2012)

Holga?


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 18, 2012)

2fastlx said:


> Holga?



All I'm seeing is dirt cheap crap on ebay by that name, I'm not going that cheap, I'm going with at least something that is decent and doesn't cost too much, for me the price limit will be $300 dollars.


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 18, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> 2fastlx said:
> 
> 
> > Holga?
> ...



Yeah. I was actually trying to be the funny guy. Fwiw though the holga has a cult following. Think of it as the film version of Instagram.


----------



## compur (Dec 19, 2012)

Bronica ETR and SQ series cameras are very good and can be had at bargain prices these days.  You can also get a very nice TLR such as a Yashica or Rolleicord or even a Rolleiflex at your budget level.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 19, 2012)

Look at Mamiya M645 on Buy & Sell New & Used Cameras
not terribly expensive, the lenses are fairly cheap, and aren't hard to find. I hear the quality is good too.


----------



## JAC526 (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^^^^ I second this suggestion.  I would go with 645 format.  I had an RB67 and I thought I wouldn't mind how freakin big it was.  I was wrong.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 19, 2012)

A twin reflex camera is a really fun option.  I love my Yashica 124G


----------



## Canuk (Dec 19, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> A twin reflex camera is a really fun option.  I love my Yashica 124G



+1 - The TLR camera not only allows you to experiment w/ med format, but also is a total different experience from a SLR.


----------



## Mully (Dec 19, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> ^^^^^^ I second this suggestion.  I would go with 645 format.  I had an RB67 and I thought I wouldn't mind how freakin big it was.  I was wrong.



LOL those were huge .... funny when someone at an event showed up with one.... the idea was so practical.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

C330 with a 80mm perfect






crop


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 19, 2012)

Bronica ETRS + 75mm lens can be found on eBay for about $250-300 

TLR's can vary in price from $120-250 for Yashica, Minolta, Ricoh ... 
Rollei's still are overpriced

I've had/have non-Rolleis.


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 19, 2012)

For TLRs, how about these?

ARGOFLEX CAMERA WITH ANASTIGMAT 75mm F.4.5 LENS / MINT CONDITION

ZEISS IKON IKOFLEX CAMERA


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 19, 2012)

The Yashica Mat cameras are a great value, only around $100--I prefer the more chromed out 124 version over the 124 "G," same camera only difference is the gold connectors in the light meter which I don't use.


----------

